

Trulia CEO Pete Flint on Zillow - thankuz
http://www.geekwire.com/2011/trulia-ceo-zillow

======
th0ma5
These guys are in a tough spot, sort of adding icing on top of what the real
data is: the listings themselves. However, that information is tightly guarded
by Realtor brokerages often, and it is curious how that isn't seen as an
unfair trust or monopoly situation.

